# Which cashback credit card?



## LeadFarmer

Anyone recommend a credit card that gives rewards?

Im looking to ditch my Barclay Mastercard as they've written to me explaining they are doing away with their standard cashback scheme and replacing it with 'something exciting', which probably means 'something crap'!

I always pay off my bill in full each month, so interest rates/balance transfers are irrelevent. I purely want some kind of cashback.

Thinking of getting a Tescos credit card as they offer extra club points, but are there any others that offer a decent rewards/cashback scheme?


----------



## Keir

Interested also.


----------



## 2157R

Not sure about cashback, but i've recently switched banks from Santander to Nationwide and they're offering a credit card with 20 months 0% balance transfers & 12 months 0% purchases.

I plan to use the card to pay for petrol for about 9 months, :car: abuse the 0% and pay back the bare mininum each month until the promotion ends....

Www.nationwide.co.uk

.


----------



## Ravinder

^^

That credit card won't help him as he has specifically said that he pays off his balance in full each month anyway and wants rewards for using his card to get cashback. Tesco is what a lot of people seem to rave about. Best bet is have a look on www.moneysupermarket.com where you can compare the best cards on the market.


----------



## DMH-01

I've got the Tesco one because I used to get my fuel from there (you get extra points) and get the weekly shop in there. I get around £30-£40 of vouchers back each quarter.


----------



## SteveTDCi

We hammer the tescos card and always pay it off in full. My iPhone was free courtesy of tescos, we have had holidays and plenty of meals out on them too. The wife also got her watch free from goldsmiths courtesy of tesco's


----------



## LeadFarmer

The Tescos card sounds good, but I dont always shop there, I use whichever supermarket I happen to be passing.


----------



## Natalie

Santander do one http://products.santander.co.uk/creditcards/the123creditcard.html although after year it looks like you have to pay a fee for it? But you can get cashback on it through TCB http://www.topcashback.co.uk/santander-credit-cards/Cap1 also have one http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/cards/best-credit-card-rewards#cash

MSE has a rewards checker/comparison thingy http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/rewardsChecker


----------



## Jonny2400

The Santander 123 cc offers 3% cash back on fuel upto £300 pm, 2% department stores and 1% of your supermarket shop the cost is £24 pa however of you upgrade to their 123 current account the first year is free, the current account gives 3% cash back on you bt, sky, boardband or Moblie dd, 2% on any electric / oil / gas DD and 1% on your rates, council tax, water bill all for £2 pm plus up to 3% interest on your balance


----------



## SteveTDCi

LeadFarmer said:


> The Tescos card sounds good, but I dont always shop there, I use whichever supermarket I happen to be passing.


Neither do we though :thumb:


----------



## Natalie

Jonny2400 said:


> The Santander 123 cc offers 3% cash back on fuel upto £300 pm, 2% department stores and 1% of your supermarket shop the cost is £24 pa however of you upgrade to their 123 current account the first year is free, the current account gives 3% cash back on you bt, sky, boardband or Moblie dd, 2% on any electric / oil / gas DD and 1% on your rates, council tax, water bill all for £2 pm plus up to 3% interest on your balance


But you do have to bank with Santander :doublesho


----------



## Jonny2400

Well up to you, but one sort code, every branch is your branch & open all day Saturday 

Could think of worse places to bank


----------



## Guest

Without knowing too much about you there are a few options if you have a good credit rating.

I currently have the Santander 123 Credit Card as well as the American Express Platinum Credit Card.

Both offer varying degrees of cashback.

Santander as mentioned by Jonny. This pays cashback monthly. also there is a £24/year fee with this card although through promotions that can be waived.

American Express have an intro offer of 5% Cashback in first 3 months, on virtually everything (to a limit of £100) After which time everything that you buy will be at a cashback rate of 1.25%. This pays cashback YEARLY. Also there is a £25/year fee with this card.

I think Capital One also offer a decent one too.

Hope that helps.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thanks for the replies, I did once have an American Express card but not everywhere accepted it unfortunately. I'd prefer a card that has no anual fee, so perhaps the Tesco card might be the best card for me.

Cheers


----------



## rich-hill

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks for the replies, I did once have an American Express card but not everywhere accepted it unfortunately. I'd prefer a card that has no anual fee, so perhaps the Tesco card might be the best card for me.
> 
> Cheers


Who do you bank with?

I have a natwest credit card, unfortunately I can't remember my cash back %. But I spend around £200'a month on it with fuel and get £80-120 a year cash back. (i put the odd big purchase on it too)


----------



## Guest

I used to have a Tesco visa card but we struggled to find things to buy with them so we have recently got a John Lewis credit card and they seem good, but I also try to buy as much as i can through quidco or too cash back.


----------



## Pezza4u

SteveTDCi said:


> We hammer the tescos card and always pay it off in full. My iPhone was free courtesy of tescos, we have had holidays and plenty of meals out on them too. The wife also got her watch free from goldsmiths courtesy of tesco's


The thing I don't get is that we shop at Tesco's but some people say you're better off going to Aldi/Lidl as it's cheaper. Now while I do like some of the stuff they sell you can't use credit cards there (no points/cashback), they don't have their own rewards system and they don't do that many offers compared to other supermarkets. With the amount of points I collect on my Tesco credit card I'm better off shopping with them as I also use my clubcard and credit card together to get more points.



LeadFarmer said:


> The Tescos card sounds good, but I dont always shop there, I use whichever supermarket I happen to be passing.


You can use it for anything, I put my rent, council tax, petrol, food, internet purchases etc on there. You get 1 point for every £4 you spend but it builds up very quickly.


----------



## LeadFarmer

To update this thread, I did end up getting a tesco credit card. Im soon goig to be buying a MacBook at about £1500 but the Tesco card will only give me £3.75 cash back. So Ive applied for a capital One card which offers 5% cashback for the first 99 days, which worls out at about £75:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Sounds good, I'm buying an expensive tv soon so I might get the capital one card, I assume there's no restrictions on shops you can buy from etc.


----------



## LeadFarmer

No restrictions regarding shops. But you do have to fit their criteria/income etc. I applied online and got a letter a couple of days later confirming being accepted.

5% cashback for the first 99 days, upto a maximum of £100 cashback (which equates to the first £2K of purchases). Then it drops to 0.5% for purchases upto the next £6k, rising to 1% from £6K to £10K, then 1.25% after £10K.

http://www.capitalone.co.uk/creditcards/aspire-world-credit-card.jsf

To be honest, im only interested in the 5% bit :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the reply, I will register later today.


----------



## Pezza4u

LeadFarmer said:


> To update this thread, I did end up getting a tesco credit card. Im soon goig to be buying a MacBook at about £1500 but the Tesco card will only give me £3.75 cash back. So Ive applied for a capital One card which offers 5% cashback for the first 99 days, which worls out at about £75:thumb:


Where are you buying it from? Don't forget about cashback websites as well - http://www.topcashback.co.uk/apple_store/


----------



## LeadFarmer

Im buying it direct from an Apple store, that way my brother can come with me and we can get his education discount :thumb:


----------

